# Gretchen's Garden



## Jenni (May 8, 2006)

I am so excited about starting a blog thread for Gretchen--how marvelously fun!







Gretchen is a young Rex/Dutch Mix. I've had her about a month and I already can't imagine life withour her.

Here is picture of her and our dog Beamer. As you can see,they get along nicely (most of the time). The only time thereare any issues is when Gretchen crawls on his back. Hedoesn't really like that--you know--claws digging into his back and all.






She adores him. Infact, she warmed up to him before warmingup to my husband or I. She thinks he is a giant rabbit andhas no fear of him--which alarms me at times. He likes topounce right next to her and she runs off and then comes back formore. He also regulary kisses her on the nose. Shereally likes that. (They are not allowed to be togetherunsupervised, although Beamer is quite used to animals of otherspecies, in general. He still is a dog.)

Well, until the next Gretchen adventure...


----------



## BunnyLover (May 8, 2006)

Aww how adorable! It must be cute to watch them play together. I love the picture of the both of them. Beamer looks so sweet!


----------



## naturestee (May 9, 2006)

More piccies please! Gretchen is such a lovely lady. And she's so cute with your dog!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 9, 2006)

How cute are they??? Very nice pics - can we have more, please 

Jan


----------



## newfiegurl (May 9, 2006)

yup more pics!!!

thanks for sharing with us!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Jenni (May 11, 2006)

Thanks everybunny! I will take some new pics and post them this weekend!


----------



## cheryl (May 11, 2006)

just look at this picture,Beamer is so cute and they look so lovely sitting there with each other








cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (May 12, 2006)

What a cutie...reminds me of my Maisie. 

So cute to see animals of different species getting along like that. 

How old is Gretchen?


----------



## Jenni (May 12, 2006)

I am not exactly sure how old she is.She's younger than 6 months and older than 3. She does looklike your bunny!

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=left]Gretchen likes to sit in this basket. I have tomake sure that she doesn't chew on it since it is painted.She has been into licking things lately though. She licks thecouch, the coffee table, the floor, and every now and then she gives mea few licks. [/align]


----------



## maherwoman (May 13, 2006)

Well, Maisie's about 4 1/2 months old, andGretchen looks older than Maisie as far as feature maturity (does thatmake sense?). I'm guessing, but I'd say maybe 5 1/2 to 6months? (When it all comes down to it, I really don'tknow...I'm going based on what I've seen as far as maturity rate ofMaisie's features.) I'll take more recent pictures soon soyou can see what I mean.  The ones I have on hereare from when she was about two months old.


----------



## cheryl (May 13, 2006)

*Jenni wrote: *


> [align=left]Gretchen likes to sit in this basket. I have tomake sure that she doesn't chew on it since it is painted.She has been into licking things lately though. She licks thecouch, the coffee table, the floor, and every now and then she gives mea few licks. [/align]


hehehe,that is what my Marshmallow has been doing for awhile,she willlick the furniture,i asked her if she was helping me to do myhousework,but i told her that i would rather do it myself,but thanksfor trying to help lol



cheryl


----------



## Jenni (May 13, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Well, Maisie's about 4 1/2 months old, and Gretchen looksolder than Maisie as far as feature maturity (does that makesense?). I'm guessing, but I'd say maybe 5 1/2 to 6months? (When it all comes down to it, I really don'tknow...I'm going based on what I've seen as far as maturity rate ofMaisie's features.) I'll take more recent pictures soon soyou can see what I mean.  The ones I have on hereare from when she was about two months old.


Gretchen could be 6 months. I've been wondering thatmyself. I got her from a young man who breedsrabbits. I didn't ask him how old she was--oops. 

I'll be taking her to the vet soon and I plan on asking themthere. She dosen't seem to be growing as fastanymore. She's 1/2 Dutch and 1/2 mini-Rex so she might notget very big.


----------



## maherwoman (May 14, 2006)

*Hmm...I wonder if that's what my Maisie could be...half dutch and half mini-rex. Hmmm...

Jenni wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well,Maisie's about 4 1/2 months old, and Gretchen looks older than Maisieas far as feature maturity (does that make sense?). I'mguessing, but I'd say maybe 5 1/2 to 6 months? (When it allcomes down to it, I really don't know...I'm going based on what I'veseen as far as maturity rate of Maisie's features.) I'll takemore recent pictures soon so you can see what I mean. The ones I have on here are from when she was about twomonths old.
> ...


----------



## Jenni (May 14, 2006)

Could be! She looks a lot likeGretchen. Does she look brown until you take a picture of herand then she looks grey?


----------



## maherwoman (May 14, 2006)

*Well, I haven't taken many pictures, but fromthe ones I've taken, she still looks gray in the pictures.Here's one...they're from when she was about two months old.

When I look at them, she certainly doesn't look as basic a brown in thepictures as she is in person. She doesn't have any range toher color, as far anything different from basic black andwhite. I'll look at the more recent pictures when I take themtoday. 











Jenni wrote: *


> Could be! She looksa lot like Gretchen. Does she look brown until you take apicture of her and then she looks grey?


----------



## Jenni (May 15, 2006)

Maisie might be a little fuzzier and a littlemore grey than Gretchen. I love the pics--she is socute! Gretchen is starting to get the rex nose andface. Itwill be interesting to see if Maisie doestoo.

Here is a picture that I took of Gretchen's Cage. I made ashelf for her by drilling into a pine board and then attaching it withzipties. The cage is working out very nice for her rightnow. She spends the evenings and weekends hopping around, butdoesn't mind going back to her cage at all.






If she gets a lot bigger though I may have to do somethingelse. Eventually I would like to have her out 24 hours a dayanyway, but that won't be for awhile.

Her cage rarely looks this neat. As soon as she gets in there she throws all her stuff everywhere!!!


----------



## maherwoman (May 16, 2006)

The interesting thing is that her face is thesame shape nowadays as your Gretchen's is in the pictures. Somuch so that they look like they could be from the samelitter! Is that a rex characteristic...the triangularface? It's something I find really beautiful about Maisie'sface. 

The pictures I have of her on the computer right now are from when she was two months old.


----------



## Anneliese (May 16, 2006)

i love the pic of gretchen and beamer together, they look adorable. :hearts:

-anneliese


----------



## Jenni (May 16, 2006)

*Thanks! We loveboth of them.*


*maherwoman wrote: *



> The interesting thing is that her face is the same shapenowadays as your Gretchen's is in the pictures. So much sothat they look like they could be from the same litter! Isthat a rex characteristic...the triangular face? It'ssomething I find really beautiful about Maisie's face.
> 
> The pictures I have of her on the computer right now are from when she was two months old.


Gretchen's face is getting pointy like what you are describing. I bet Maisie does have some rex in her.

I knew the pics of Maisie were from when she was younger. Iguess I just temporarily forgot or something:huhI'd love tosee some new ones.

I am not sure if it is a rex characteristic. It's justsomething I've noticed about them. I'll have to look at thebreed standards to see what it says about their faces.

Gretchen is 1/2 Dutch, but I have a hard seeingit.


----------



## maherwoman (May 16, 2006)

Cool deal...let me know what you find out. 

Also, love her cage! It's good that she gets to be out so much!


----------



## Jenni (May 28, 2006)

Here are some recent pictures of Gretchen. She is getting bigger everyday!







This is one of her favorite spots to lay. It is not veryconvenient, since it is under a wood burning stove. Since itis summer, it is not a problem. But in winter, when we lightit, we will have to block her from this area. Thankfully welive in Texas so it doesn't get cold enough to light it thatoften. That darker spot on the bricks infront of her is whereshe has licked them.






Here is picture of Gretchen sharing _her_ banana with myhubby. She is quite the stinker when it comes to somethingshe wants to eat.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 29, 2006)

What a good looking girl she is - look at thosewonderful ears!!! How kind of her to share her banana - though have tosay that it looks like she is trying to pull it away from your husband

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (May 29, 2006)

Gretchen is such a cutie!! I'd bewilling to bet that if we ate bananas around our buns, they would dothe same thing. 

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## m.e. (May 30, 2006)

:inlove:


----------



## Flopsy (May 30, 2006)

She sure wants it.

opcorn2

-Ashley :lol: &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy:zzzzz


----------



## Jenni (Jul 4, 2006)

Gretchen has a livejournal.

Gretchen's Journal: The Musings of a Beloved Bun

It's pretty silly, but a lot of fun!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 5, 2006)

I love that! I went ahead and created a journal for each of my babies...they have you on their friends list... I love what Gretchen's written so far...my love and hugs to her!


----------



## Jenni (Jul 5, 2006)

Very Cool! 

I will have to check it out!


----------



## Jenni (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is one of my latest pictures of Gretchen






She seems to have recovered completely from her spay. I got her a harness and lead and have taken her into the yard a couple of times. She really enjoys it. I will post pictures soon. Also, I ordered a play pen for her after she chewed some of my door frame. But, I'll have to say she is a very good bunny. 

She has a beauty mark on her forehead in the picture. One day, not too long after her spay, I came downstairs one morning and found a chunk of her fur lying next to her cage. I thought maybe she was shedding, but now I am thinking she got some of her nose fur caught in the wire connectors of her cage when she stuck her nose through it. Now she has this blemish on her forehead--poor Gretchen. I hope it grows back.

Gosh, I am sure going to miss her when I go back to work when school starts!!! I'll have bunny withdrawls durinig the day. But I'll have lots of quality time with her when in the evenings. That is when she is the most active anyway.

http://gretchenbun.livejournal.com/


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 25, 2006)

What a beauty!! Her fur is so smooth and beautiful! I always think of my Maisie when I look at her coloring...they're so similiar! I literally think the only difference in their looks is their age. When they're both older, we should compare pics!

Maisie seems to be molting all the time, just very slowly, so by the time her back finishes molting, her nose is starting again. It's cute because she always has some sort of stripe, either on her nose, or on her back. 

Your Gretchen is such a beaut!!


----------



## Jenni (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you!! Yeah everybody says that she is very pretty. I think she is more of a pretty bun that a cute bun. That's okay with me. I love her to peices.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 25, 2006)

Gretchen really is a beautiful girl. I know what you mean about missing her when you go back to work - it is so easy to adapt to full time life with a bun . Oh, and I *love* her blog - it really brings a smile to my face. Any pics of her going "walkies" ? 

Jan


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 25, 2006)

I love that Gretchen! She always reminds me of a wild bunny, because of her coloring. She's sooo regal and beautiful-looking. I'm off to check out your blog, too


----------



## Jenni (Jul 31, 2006)

I just have to add this pic! This is me and Gretchen (she's the one on the bottom right).She has her harness and lead on and we are getting ready to go outside. 






She didn't like the yard that much on that day. There were a lot of crows in the trees and she was terrified of them! I had to bring her inside.

Here is a pic that my hubbie took. She is laying on her shelf in her cage. You can see she's getting a little bit of a dewlap. I love it!


----------



## Jenni (Aug 6, 2006)

Gretchen got to spend some time out on the porch today in her play pen. I picked some little bluestem grass and gave it to her to much on. She really enjoyed looking around.


----------



## Jenni (Aug 18, 2006)

Gretchen has a digging box that is filled with a ripped up phone book. She loves it. She has created a second entrance that she goes in and out of. Here are a series of photos of her head sticking out of the hole in the box. What is really funny is when she enters the box through this hole.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi, Those pictures are so cute. 

We give two of our Bunnies these huge brown garden bags. The first time we gave it to them it took them about 2 days to put a hole in it. Now within 30 minutes they have chewed a hole in it, so that way they have two entrances. It's really quite cute watching them go i one end and coming out the other.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 19, 2006)

This is just he cutest pic. Gretchen has so much character - as well as being gorgeous !

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 19, 2006)

I can't get over how beautiful Gretchen is!:inlove: And she seems like such a character too!


----------



## Starina (Jan 7, 2007)

What a cute bunny. She looks like a trouble maker though! She has that mischevious face. :angel:



~Star~


----------



## Jenni (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks. She is a very rascallily wabbbit...but somehow very sweet and pretty.

Here's a more recent picture of her. (You might notice that _I_ am in the pen and she is on the outside of it)


----------



## naturestee (Jan 7, 2007)

Jenni! It's been way too long! :hug:


----------



## Jenni (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah...basically school started (I am a teacher) and that was it. It hit me pretty hard this year.


----------



## Haley (Jan 7, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl! We definitely need to see more of you two!


----------



## Jenni (Jan 17, 2007)

This is what Gretchen does when she is in her playpen and she wants something:






She can sit like that for the longest time. :disgust:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 18, 2007)

LOL! Now there's a not-so-subtle hint that mom had better get what this girl wants

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 18, 2007)

LOL! I love it!!

She has got the greatest ears!


----------



## Aina (Jan 18, 2007)

I just started reading this thread and yourabbit sounds like a doll. Her relationship with the dog sounds a lotlike Sky's relationship with my pup.


----------



## bunnee mom (Jan 20, 2007)

I just read this thread for the first timetoo. Gretchen sure has alot of personality! Sheseems to be very well behaved too. I love the pictures of herin the box!


----------



## Jenni (Jan 20, 2007)

> She seems to be very well behaved too.


:roflmao:

Actually she is getting better. There were some momments Ithought that she should be confined to her cageforever. Although she has immaculate liter habbits, she waschewing up everything in sight.

However now that she is reaching her first birthday, she seems to havecalmed down quite a bit. She is more interested in runningthan chewing. When she chews, its usually paper or isconfined to a few little exploratory nips at the item. 

My little bun is growing up!


----------

